#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός kolida kts- 442 rc (2 ''-6 cc)

## aaq

*Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός μάρκας kolida kts- 442 rc (2 ''-6 cc) μοντέλο του 2012 σε άριστη κατάσταση (χρησιμοποιήθηκε μια φορά) με τα παρελκόμενα.*Δεκτός διακανονισμός, δωρεάν σεμινάριο χρήσης του και δοκιμή του. 

Περιοχή Αθήνα, δυνατότητα αποστολής σε όλη την Ελλάδα. 

Τιμή 1.800¤, Τιμή καταλόγου 4.900+ΦΠΑ

email: g.apostolopoulou@polismichaniki.gr

----------

